# Sensationeller Fisch beim Eisangeln in Österreich!



## Minor (18. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen
ich hab letztens im Internet einen Bericht gefunden über einen seltsamen Fisch der beim Eisangeln auf Karpfen irgendwo in Österreich gefangen wurde. Der Fisch war meiner Erinnerung nach ca.30 Kilo schwer und stammte irgendwo aus Asien. Er hatte einen seltsamen Schnabel oder Fortsatz am Oberkeifer.Weiss jemand von euch wie man diesen Fisch nennt oder kennt jemand den Link zu dem Zeitungsartikel, weil ich den Berichtht bzw, Fisch nicht mehr finde!
danke


----------



## Nimos (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sensationeller Fisch beim Eisangeln in Österreich!*

meinst du vielleicht einen Löffelstör?


----------



## NickAdams (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sensationeller Fisch beim Eisangeln in Österreich!*

Das kann eigentlich nur ein Löffelstör sein. Wolperdinger gibt es unter Wasser noch nicht. 

So long,

Nick


----------



## plötze (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sensationeller Fisch beim Eisangeln in Österreich!*



Nimos schrieb:


> meinst du vielleicht einen Löffelstör?



schaut da etwa grad jemand nat geo wild? |supergri

löffelstöre sind ja eigendlich planktonfresser


----------



## Udo561 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sensationeller Fisch beim Eisangeln in Österreich!*



Minor schrieb:


> einen Bericht gefunden über einen seltsamen Fisch der beim Eisangeln auf Karpfen irgendwo in Österreich gefangen wurde.



Hi,
alleine das finde ich schon genial :q
Das ist in etwa so wie Fliegenfischen auf Aal 
Gruß Udo


----------



## minus1 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sensationeller Fisch beim Eisangeln in Österreich!*

....es sind ja auch schon Hechte auf Made gefangen worden...


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sensationeller Fisch beim Eisangeln in Österreich!*



NickAdams schrieb:


> Das kann eigentlich nur ein Löffelstör sein. *Wolperdinger *gibt es unter Wasser noch nicht.
> 
> So long,
> 
> Nick


 


Über Wasser aber auch nicht.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Minor (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sensationeller Fisch beim Eisangeln in Österreich!*

ja danke das meinte ich...super sache


----------

